# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ιδψ-αποπροσωποποιηση

## lawer

γεια σας φιλοι μου!υπαρχει καποιος ο οποιος να εχει διαγνωστει με ιδψ και να εχει αποπροσωποποιηση;αν ναι ποια συμπτωματα εχετε;

----------


## μυσπ

αποπροσωποιηση δεν γνωριζω τι ειναι τωρα απο ιδψ πασχω κ εγω ειναι αιτιο το εντονο στρες το οποιο σε κανει να επιδιδεσαι σε σκεψεις κ ψυχαναγκαστικες τελετουργιες,σου στελνω ενα καλο αρθρο να δεις

----------


## μυσπ

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...BF%CF%85%CF%82!

----------


## lawer

> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...BF%CF%85%CF%82!


προσωπικα πασχω απο εντονη αποπροσωποποιηση..σε συνδιασμο με την ιδψ!ειναι οτι χειροτερο εχω βιωσει ποτε στη ζωη μου!

----------


## 66psy

ακομη ρε μελος βασανιζεσαι???

ελα και μεις τα περασαμε....... δεν ειναι τιποτα.........
αα ενα καλο τιπ που βρηκα μονη μου για την απροσωποποιηση.. οταν με πιανε σπιτι εβρεχα το κεφαλι μου με δροσερο νερο (οχι και τελειως παγωμενο, αλλα οχι και ζεστο).. και μπορει να ακουγεται γελοιο αλλα εμενα με βοηθουσε παρα πολυ....

ειναι σαν δροζονται ολα τα κυτταρα του εγκεφαλου και να συνερχονται... :P

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω οταν εκανα καυτο μπανιο μου περνουσε εντελως..σαν να χαλαρωνε μεσα το κεφαλι κ το αιμα και να οξυγονονεται καλυτερα το κεφαλι..
ενιωθα λες κ επανερχομουν στην πραγματικοτητα.
επισης οταν εκανα γιογκα ..μετα την γιογκα μου περναγε εντελως..βεβαια οταν ξυπνουσα την αλλη μερα παλι τα ιδια κ εκανα ή γιογκα ή καυτο μπανακι..
εκει κιολας καταλαβαινα οτι η αποπραγματοποιηση ηταν συνεπεια του πολυ στρες, οποτε οταν χαλαρωνε το σωμα..εφευγε κ η αποπραγματοποιηση.

----------


## lawer

> εγω οταν εκανα καυτο μπανιο μου περνουσε εντελως..σαν να χαλαρωνε μεσα το κεφαλι κ το αιμα και να οξυγονονεται καλυτερα το κεφαλι..
> ενιωθα λες κ επανερχομουν στην πραγματικοτητα.
> επισης οταν εκανα γιογκα ..μετα την γιογκα μου περναγε εντελως..βεβαια οταν ξυπνουσα την αλλη μερα παλι τα ιδια κ εκανα ή γιογκα ή καυτο μπανακι..
> εκει κιολας καταλαβαινα οτι η αποπραγματοποιηση ηταν συνεπεια του πολυ στρες, οποτε οταν χαλαρωνε το σωμα..εφευγε κ η αποπραγματοποιηση.


boom ειχες ποτε το φοβο μηπως οντως πιστευεις οτι δεν εισαι ο εαυτος σου;δλδ εγω ενω ξερω οτι αυτο ειναι φουλ παραλογο..εξω απ τα νερα μου..ορισμενες φορες ειναι τοσο εντονο που πραγματικα οταν ερχεται με τρομαζει και νομιζω οτι πραγματικα το εχασα...

----------


## lawer

επισης περα απο την αποπροσωποποιηση εχω ταυτοχρονα και ψυχαναγκασμο γυρω απο το "εγω"!το ειχε αναφερει παλαιοτερα και ενα ακομη μελος..

----------


## anxious4ever

τα παντα πιστευα, απο το οτι εχω σχιζοφρενεια κ χρειαζομαι εγκλεισμο μεχρι κ το οτι θα γινω καποια αλλη..αλλα νομιζα..δεν επαθα τιποτα ποτε απο αυτο.
μεχρι εκει ειχε...αποπροσωποποιηση απο το πολυ στρες κ τερμα..ολα τα αλλα ηταν παρασκεψεις μου κ οσο τα πιστευα κ τα σκεφτομουν τοσο χειροτερευε η αποπροσωποιηση..
φοβομουν πολυ, ενιωθα χαμενη,αποκομενη κ περιεργη...διαφορετικη..ξεν  τιποτα οικειο..
ενιωθα δυστυχισμενη κ μουρλη.
τιποτα ομως απο οσα φοβηθηκα δεν εγινε..
σιγα σιγα με μενα κ την βοηθεια του αντικαταθλιπτικου περασαν ολα.
τωρα ειμαι μια χαρα...ουτε καν θυμαμαι πως ενιωθα..

----------


## anxious4ever

τα παντα πιστευα, απο το οτι εχω σχιζοφρενεια κ χρειαζομαι εγκλεισμο μεχρι κ το οτι θα γινω καποια αλλη..αλλα νομιζα..δεν επαθα τιποτα ποτε απο αυτο.
μεχρι εκει ειχε...αποπροσωποποιηση απο το πολυ στρες κ τερμα..ολα τα αλλα ηταν παρασκεψεις μου κ οσο τα πιστευα κ τα σκεφτομουν τοσο χειροτερευε η αποπροσωποιηση..
φοβομουν πολυ, ενιωθα χαμενη,αποκομενη κ περιεργη...διαφορετικη..ξεν  τιποτα οικειο..
ενιωθα δυστυχισμενη κ μουρλη.
τιποτα ομως απο οσα φοβηθηκα δεν εγινε..
σιγα σιγα με μενα κ την βοηθεια του αντικαταθλιπτικου περασαν ολα.
τωρα ειμαι μια χαρα...ουτε καν θυμαμαι πως ενιωθα..

----------


## lawer

> τα παντα πιστευα, απο το οτι εχω σχιζοφρενεια κ χρειαζομαι εγκλεισμο μεχρι κ το οτι θα γινω καποια αλλη..αλλα νομιζα..δεν επαθα τιποτα ποτε απο αυτο.
> μεχρι εκει ειχε...αποπροσωποποιηση απο το πολυ στρες κ τερμα..ολα τα αλλα ηταν παρασκεψεις μου κ οσο τα πιστευα κ τα σκεφτομουν τοσο χειροτερευε η αποπροσωποιηση..
> φοβομουν πολυ, ενιωθα χαμενη,αποκομενη κ περιεργη...διαφορετικη..ξεν  τιποτα οικειο..
> ενιωθα δυστυχισμενη κ μουρλη.
> τιποτα ομως απο οσα φοβηθηκα δεν εγινε..
> σιγα σιγα με μενα κ την βοηθεια του αντικαταθλιπτικου περασαν ολα.
> τωρα ειμαι μια χαρα...ουτε καν θυμαμαι πως ενιωθα..


ξαναστειλε γιατι δεν εμφανιζεται ολο!

----------


## lawer

ενταξει εμφανιστηκε!ψυχαναγκασμου  με το "εγω" ειχες κοπελα μου;δλδ πχ να λες πως μπορει αυτος να λεει εγω!και μετα να λες τι βλακειες σκεφτομαι!αλλα να νιωθεις οτι το μυαλο σου προσπαθει να σε πεισει για αυτο..σε κατακλυζει απο σκεψεις!ωχ χριστε μ τι εχω παθει!!

----------


## 66psy

καυτο?? εγω παλι με καυτο δεν συνερχομαι... θελω να ειναι κρυο το νερο...
χχαχαχα μπουμ οι αποψεις διιστανται :P

----------


## anxious4ever

ο καθε οργανισμος κ ο καθε ανθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικος..
εσενα μπορει να σου κανει καλο το κρυο..εμενα τα καυτο..
αναλογως..ο.τι σου κανει καλο ομως, τοτε αυτο να κανεις.

----------


## lawer

BOOM θα απαλλαγουμε ποτε οριστικα απο τα προβληματα μας;;ποσο αδικο ειναι ρε..γιατι;αναρωτιεσαι συνεχεια αν εφταιξες σε κατι!ενιωσα αυτη την ευτυχια για αρκετο διαστημα 2 χρονια και και στα καλα του καθουμενου με ξαναβρηκε..γιατι;τι εκανα λαθος;επερνα την αγωγη μου κανονικα!!η ζωη μου ηταν τελεια και σε μια μερα ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ κατρακυλησα παλι!

----------


## anxious4ever

κοιτα..δεν πιστευω οτι μας βρισκει στα καλα καθουμενα..θεωρω κ απο την εμπειρια μου οτι βαζουμε κ μεις το χερακι μας..
νομιζω οτι μονο αυτο φταιει βασικα..
οταν σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα..δημιουργεις στρες στον εαυτο σου, αυτο το στρες καπως θα πρεπει να εκδηλωθει για να εκτονωθει..αλλοι παθαινουν κριση πανικου,αλλοι καταθλιψη, αλλοι αγοραφοβια, αλλοι αποπραγμ.,αλλοι πονους, δυσπνοιες κλπ.
ειναι δηλαδη σαν ενα ηφαιστειο που ψαχνει διοδο να εκτονωθει.
απλα σε καθε ανθρωπο εκτονωνεται με διαφορετικο τροπο..οπως κ να χει ...δεν πρεπει να μας φοβιζει η εκτονωση αυτη..αλλα εφοσον δημιουργηθηκε αυτη η κατασταση..θελει παλι υπομονη κ επιμονη κ σιγα σιγα ξαναβρισκεις τον εαυτο σου.θεραπεια, ψυχοθεραπεια κλπ.
ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα(αποπραγμ, πανικοι, πονοι κλπ) ειναι καθαρο στρες..αστο να βγει στην τελικη! μη το πολεμας ...κανε απλα υπομονη ..κ τι να κανουμε τωρα?να αυτοκτονησουμε επειδη εχουμε αυτη την ευαισθησια??
ε οκ..ολα αντιμετωπιζονται..τι να πουν κ αλλοι που εχουν κ ψυχωσεις κλπ...πραγματικοι ηρωες!! 
αν παιρνεις ηδη αντικαταθλιπτικα κ ξαναεχεις στρες κ εκδηλωνεται με αποπραγμ. τοτε μιλα με τον γιατρο σου, μηπως δε σε καλυπτει το φαρμακο σου..
κανε κ ψυχοθεραπεια οπωσδηποτε!

----------


## lawer

ΒΟΟΜ τι χειροτερο κοπελα μου να νιωθεις ξενος μεσα στον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο;να κοιτας τον εαυτο σου στον καθρεφτη να ξες οτι εισαι εσυ αλλα να λες ποιος ειμαι!να νιωθεις συνεχεια αγχος να τρελλαινεσαι να σκεφτεσαι ψυχωσεις κ αλλα..να μην εχεις συναισθηματα..ε ολα μαζι ειναι υπερβολικα!ποσο να τα αντεξει καποιος ρε ΒΟΟΜ;

----------


## anxious4ever

ε κοιτα..επειδη το εχω βιωσει...2 φορες κ βαρυα μαλιστα..σε σημειο να βλεπω ΚΑΙ θαμπα..σαν να πεταω ενα πραμα..τιποτα δεν αναγνωριζα ..ο εγκεφαλος ενω ηταν στην πραγματικοτητα κ την ζουσε...δεν ενιωθε τιποτα.Δεν βιωνε τιποτα..σαν να ταν ολα ψευτικα...μεγαλο πακετο..κ τρομερος φοβος, οταν το παθα την πρωτη φορα πηγα στον ψυχιατρο κ του πα "εχω παθει ψυχωση" κ γελαγε αυτος...κ του λεω τι γελας? νιωθω λες κ σε βλεπω πρωτη φορα..δεν νιωθω τιποτα..δε βιωνω αυτα που ζω που λεμε τωρα..εχω φυγει σου λεω..κ κει μου εξηγησε τι μου συμβαινει...μου πε να κανω υπομονη..δεν μου δωσε φαρμακο..
εκανα υπομονη..6 μηνες πηγαινα κ ερχομουν στην δουλεια, στις βολτες, στο σπιτι σαν να μην ειμαι εγω.....κ καθε μερα που ξυπναγα ηλπιζα να μην το εχω..ομως αυτο ειχε κατσικωθει για τα καλα..κρατησε 6 μηνες χωρις φαρμακο..τωρα που το ξαναπαθα δευτερη φορα απαιτησα φαρμακο κ εφυγε στον ενα μηνα.
η μανα μου, που επαθε βαρυ επεισοδιο καταθλιψης κ πανικου το ενιωσε κ αυτη.. μου πε οτι ενιωθε σα να βλεπει μεσα απο μια γυαλα...καμια συμμετοχη σε τιποτα.
την καθησυχασα..με το αντικαταθλιπτικο της, της περασε κ αυτης..
κανε υπομονη..δεν εισαι ο μονος που το παθαινεις..κ δεν ειναι ψυχωση..
κ για να το εχεις σημαινει οτι πιεσες πολυ τον εαυτο σου σε κατι..
τι ηταν αυτο για το οποιο αγχωθηκες τον τελευταιο καιρο?εστω κ να μην ενιωθες οτι σε πιεζει κατι...παει καπου το μυαλο σου?

----------


## lawer

τι να σου πω κοπελα μου!τη μια πανελλαδικες μετα σχολη αγχος κτλ και τωρα ειμαι στρατο!κανονικες συνθηκες μιας ζωης οσο να πεις αγχωτικες!εγω πιστευω οτι πηγαζει απο μεσα μας!μιλαμε μου λεει ο γιατρος δεν εχεις ψυχωση εισαι μια χαρα!και εξακολουθω να μην τον εμπιστευομαι!τι σκατα;

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γεια σου lawer, νομίζω την αποπροσωποποίηση που βιώνεις κάποιες φορές, συγχρόνως την σκέφτεσαι και πολύ όταν δεν τη βιώνεις, δηλαδή είναι σαν ένας ιδεοψυχαναγκασμός. Οπότε προσπάθησε όπως αντιμετωπίζεις την ιδψ να αντιμετωπίσεις και αυτό, είμαι σίγουρη πως θα σου περάσει και ας κάνει αρκετό χρόνο. Πιστεύω έχει δίκιο ο γιατρός σου, ξέρεις, συνήθως αυτός που έχει ψύχωση δεν το αντιλαμβάνεται, είναι άλλο πράγμα και δημιουργεί πολύ αλλιώτικη αποδιοργάνωση του εαυτού και των σκέψεων. Προσπάθησε όσο μπορείς να χαλαρώνεις στον ελεύθερο χρόνο που σου επιτρέπει ο στρατός, να ακους αγαπημένη μουσική, ή να γράφεις, ό,τι σου αρέσει τέλοσπάντων.

----------


## anxious4ever

νταξει...δεν περναει τοσο ευκολα η απορπαγματοποιηση παιδια με το να ακουμε μουσικη κλπ..
θελει ..θελει ιατρικη προσεγγιση κ ψυχραιμια απο εμας.
επειδη το χω φαει στη μαπα το λεω...
ο στρατος κ ολα αυτα ειναι αγχογονες καταστασεις...δεν ειναι λοιπον στα καλα καθουμενα.
καταπιεζεσαι εκει κ σου βγαινει ετσι.
εφοσον ο γιατρος σου ανεβασε την δοση κανε υπομονη κ σιγα σιγα θα φυγει αυτη η αισθηση.
υπομονη ομως..προσωρινο ειναι..δεν θα εισαι για παντα ετσι.
ξεπερνιεται κ με μεγαλη επιτυχια.
οχι καλε μου ψυχωση δεν ειναι..οσο κ να χτυπιεσαι απο αυτο δεν εχεις ουτε κ κινδυνευεις!

----------


## Delmem080319a

> νταξει...δεν περναει τοσο ευκολα η απορπαγματοποιηση παιδια με το να ακουμε μουσικη κλπ..
> θελει ..θελει ιατρικη προσεγγιση κ ψυχραιμια απο εμας.
> επειδη το χω φαει στη μαπα το λεω...
> ο στρατος κ ολα αυτα ειναι αγχογονες καταστασεις...δεν ειναι λοιπον στα καλα καθουμενα.
> καταπιεζεσαι εκει κ σου βγαινει ετσι.
> εφοσον ο γιατρος σου ανεβασε την δοση κανε υπομονη κ σιγα σιγα θα φυγει αυτη η αισθηση.
> υπομονη ομως..προσωρινο ειναι..δεν θα εισαι για παντα ετσι.
> ξεπερνιεται κ με μεγαλη επιτυχια.
> οχι καλε μου ψυχωση δεν ειναι..οσο κ να χτυπιεσαι απο αυτο δεν εχεις ουτε κ κινδυνευεις!


Σίγουρα δεν είναι κάτι απλό, αλλά όλα αυτά που μπορούν να μας χαλαρώσουν, μπορεί να κάνουν κάποια δουλειά υποβοηθητικά. Κυρίως για να μη σκέφτεται κανείς το πρόβλημα συνέχεια.
Boom, αποπροσωποποίηση και αποπραγματοποίηση είναι το ίδιο πράγμα? το έχω απορία, αν είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς.

----------


## lawer

σας ευχαριστω για το κουραγιο πραγματικα!ειστε σαν φιλοι αν και δεν σας γνωριζω!αυτο που ειπες ναι ισχυει απολυτα!το επαναφερω συνεχεια στο μυαλο μου για να επιβεβαιωσω οτι ειναι παραλογο και να καθησυχαστω ακομη και αν δεν μου ρχεται απο μονο του!τι να πω!αποπραγμ και αποπρ ειναι διαφορετικα πραγματα!τα εχω βιωσει ομως μαζι μπορω να πω'!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα..παλι ειχε δοθει ο ορος αποπραγματοποιηση κ τα τελευταια χρονια θεωρειται το ιδιο απο τους γιατρους.

----------


## Delmem080319a

> σας ευχαριστω για το κουραγιο πραγματικα!ειστε σαν φιλοι αν και δεν σας γνωριζω!αυτο που ειπες ναι ισχυει απολυτα!το επαναφερω συνεχεια στο μυαλο μου για να επιβεβαιωσω οτι ειναι παραλογο και να καθησυχαστω ακομη και αν δεν μου ρχεται απο μονο του!τι να πω!αποπραγμ και αποπρ ειναι διαφορετικα πραγματα!τα εχω βιωσει ομως μαζι μπορω να πω'!!


Αφού το κατανοείς και μόνος σου ότι το φέρνεις ξανά και ξανά στο μυαλό σου, είσαι σε καλό δρόμο! είναι κάτι που αφορά περισσότερο την ιδψ, που την ξέρεις καλά και ξέρεις τι κολπάκια μας κάνει! δέξου ότι τα βίωσες αυτά τα δύο ως εκδηλώσεις του στρες, προφανώς και από την αλλαγή ζωής με το στρατό. Ελπίζω να μην είναι πολύ άσχημες οι συνθήκες εκεί. Μπορείς να επικοινωνείς με κάποιους ανθρώπους κλπ? Να είσαι καλά, και όσο μπορείς μη μασάς, είναι μια φάση, κάποτε ίσως γράφεις εσύ εδώ σε κάποιο άλλο παιδί λέγοντας του ότι όσο βασανιστικό και αν είναι κάποτε θα υποχωρήσει!

----------


## lawer

ακου να δεις πως παει..νιωθω το αισθημα της αποπροσωποποιησης..χανω δηλαδη τον εαυτο μου σα να βγαινει η ψυχη εξω απο το σωμα σα να λεω ποιος ειμαι..αποτελεσμα αυτου του συναισθηματος ειναι να λεω το εχασα..εχω ψυχωση..με αποτελεσμα να τρομοκρατουμαι να αγχωνομαι και να τρελλαινομαι!!ξερω οτι ειναι παραλογα αλλα δν μπορω ν τα αποφυγω! πως τα βλεπεις τα πραγματα;;

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γιατρός δεν είμαι αλλά δεν τα βλέπω τόσο ανησυχητικά, εμένα μου φαίνεται έτσι μια μικρή έξαρση ιδψ πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα σου. Πιο πολύ δηλαδή μπορεί να το σκέφτεσαι παρά να σου συμβαίνει. (πόσο συχνό είναι το φαινόμενο αυτό καθεαυτό?) Του έχεις δώσει υπέρμετρη σημασία πιστεύω.

----------


## anxious4ever

βλεπεις τον εαυτο σου απο μακρυα?η απλα η αισθηση ειναι σαν να βγαινεις απο σενα κ να σε βλεπεις..
εχει διαφορα..
οντως βλεπεις τον εαυτο σου απο πιο διπλα ας πουμε ? σαν εικονα?ή ειναι αισθηση?

----------


## anxious4ever

επισης θελω να μου πεις ποια φαρμακα ακριβως παιρνεις.

----------


## lawer

οχι δεν τον βλεπω απο μακρυα..ειναι σα να βγαινει η ψυχη μου εξω απο το σωμα μου..αυτο το επαθα πρωτη φορα πριν χρονια οταν δεν ημουν καλα ψυχολογικα και αναρωτιομουν τι εχω..θυμαμαι ημουν στο δωματιο μου κοιτιεμαι στον καθρεφτη και εκει το επαθα πρωτη φορα..σαν να με κοιταζω και να μη με αναγνωριζω..ενω πραγματικα δεν ισχυε κατι τετοιο!κοιτουσα τα χερια μου κ ελεγα ποιανου ειναι κτλ!και τωρα ταυτοχρονα με αυτο εχω ιδεοληψια με το εγω!δλδ λεει καποιος εγω και λεω πως μπορει και το λεει..καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι ηλιθιοτητα αλλα δυστυχως δν μπορω να ξεφυγω!περνω zoloft!για πειτε!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ε ωραια οκ...αποπροσ. ειναι..οκ..συνηθισμενο...ρε μη φρικαρεις..σε λιγο καιρο θα ειναι παρελθον με την αυξηση του φαρμακου.!
εδω στο φορουμ το χουν παθει πολλα παιδια..χαλαρωσε κ συ..ξερω ειναι δυσκολο.
απλα αποδεξου οτι σου συμβαινει αυτο το πραμα κ μετα θα εξασθενισει.μη το φοβασαι κ τοσο..πραγματικα δεν αξιζει τοσο φοβο..αλήθεια σου λεω!\σε κανα μηνακι θα το θυμασαι κ θα γελας!

----------


## Delmem080319a

> οχι δεν τον βλεπω απο μακρυα..ειναι σα να βγαινει η ψυχη μου εξω απο το σωμα μου..αυτο το επαθα πρωτη φορα πριν χρονια οταν δεν ημουν καλα ψυχολογικα και αναρωτιομουν τι εχω..θυμαμαι ημουν στο δωματιο μου κοιτιεμαι στον καθρεφτη και εκει το επαθα πρωτη φορα..σαν να με κοιταζω και να μη με αναγνωριζω..ενω πραγματικα δεν ισχυε κατι τετοιο!κοιτουσα τα χερια μου κ ελεγα ποιανου ειναι κτλ!και τωρα ταυτοχρονα με αυτο εχω ιδεοληψια με το εγω!δλδ λεει καποιος εγω και λεω πως μπορει και το λεει..καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι ηλιθιοτητα αλλα δυστυχως δν μπορω να ξεφυγω!περνω zoloft!για πειτε!!


Για το πρώτο κομμάτι δεν μπορώ να σου πω εγώ πολλά, γιατί δε γνωρίζω, όμως είναι εκδήλωση του άγχους σου σίγουρα και θα κοπάσει. Τώρα για την ιδεοληψία απλά να σου πω ότι όλες μα όλες οι ιδεοληψίες είναι ηλιθιότητες, και δε χρειάζεται να στενοχωριέσαι ή ντρέπεσαι για αυτό, σου μιλάω εκ πείρας γιατί την ξέρω χρόνια τη συγκεκριμένη πάθηση... Το σημαντικό είναι να μάθεις το μηχανισμό της και να μην μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία να επεξεργάζεσαι τις σκέψεις που σου φέρνει, καθόλου. Έτσι μόνο την αποδυναμώνεις και φυσικά τα χάπια μπορούν να σε ηρεμήσουν κάπως. Ελπίζω να τα πας καλύτερα σύντομα, σε χαιρετώ.

----------


## lawer

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!ΒΟΟΜ λες μωρε να ηρεμησω;;για να φυγει;το ενισχυω και γω καπως το καταλαβαινω!

----------


## anxious4ever

ε φυσικα..εγω πηγαινα περα δωθε στην αρχη με αυτο κ παντου το σκεφτομουν..μετα επαθα ενα πραγμα σαν ανοσια..ελεγα απο μεσα μου "μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο?οχι...δεν μπορω...αυτο μου στειλε ο θεος, με αυτο θα πορευθω.. το πολυ πολυ να μουρλαθω..κ αν μουρλαθω? ε κ αν μουρλαθω δεν θα το καταλαβω εγω αλλα οι αλλοι" κ συνεχιζα την ζωη μου..εκανα δηλαδη ερωτησεις- σκεψεις στον εαυτο μου κ απαντουσα μονη μου...
θυμαμαι οτι μετα απο κανα 3μηνακι με αποπροσ.ειχα κανει κ παρτυ για τα γενεθλια μου σε ενα μπαρακι κ ειχαν ερθει ολοι φιλοι κ γνωστοι..χορεψαμε, τα σπασαμε...κανεις δεν ειχε καταλαβει τιποτα...εγω απλα χορευα μαζι με αυτο..δεν ενιωθα χαρα..τιπτοα δεν ενιωθα..απλα το κανα..απλα ζουσα..δεν ειχα αλλη επιλογη..
σιγα σιγα το συνηθισα..γιναμε ενα!! χααχ! μεχρι που μετα απο κανα 6μηνο(εγω δεν επαιρνα τοτε αντικαταθλιπτικο..ημουν σκετη..τιποτα) αρχισε να εξασθενει μονο του..το ειχα λιγες ωρες μεσα στην μερα κ ειδικοτερα το πρωι..τα απογευματα μου φευγε..
εκανα κ ψυχοθεραπεια παραλληλα..ε καποια στιγμη εξαφανιστηκε..κ τοτε ξερεις πως ενιωσα?οτι η αποπραγμ. ηταν η μεταβαση μου στην νεα μου ζωη..
την αποπραγμ.την επαθα μετα απο εναν υπερβολικα ασχημο χωρισμο...σαν να μην μπορουσε ο εγκεφαλος μου να προσπαρμοστει στα νεα δεδομενα - δηλαδη εγω μονη μου χωρις εκεινον, λογω του οτι χωρισαμε- αντεδρασε με αυτον τον τροπο (αποπραγμ..) κ οταν αρχισα να συνηθιζω την νεα μου ζωη, τοτε αρχισα να ξεχνιεμαι κ να περναει κ αυτο..εγινε ενα τιποτα..τα ειχα καταφερει κ ημουν μια χαρα!
ζησε με αυτο..ο ψυχοθεραπευτης μου θυμαμαι μου ελεγε...οταν η ζωη σου φερει λεμονια κανε λεμοναδα..οταν σου φερει πορτοκαλια κανε πορτοκαλαδα...ξεχνα το μου ελεγε..αστο..πες μου τα νεα σου..δεν θα σταθουμε σε ενα συμπτωμα..οσο το σκεφτεσαι τοσο υπαρχει..αυτα μου ελεγε..με βοηθησε παρα πολυ αυτη η σκεψη..
βασικα αυτο που εκανα κ δουλεψα πολυ ηταν η αποδοχη.! ειναι σπουδαιο πραμα η αποδοχη! μολις αποδεχτουμε την κατασταση κ δεν την ζοριζουμε τοσο,τοτε ολα ερχονται οπως θελουμε.

----------


## anxious4ever

επισης το ξαναπαθα τον απριλη 2014 μετα απο ενα στρεσογονο παλι γεγονος...με φρικαρε παλι..αλλα ηξερα τι ηταν..το πα αμεσως στον γιατρο..ερχομουν δουλεια κ ολα μου φαινοντουσαν ψευτικα..κ πηρα Ladose κ συνηλθα σε 1 μηνα.
κ παλι οταν θα αγχωθω, θα το παθω..ε τι να κανω...ετσι αντιδρω εγω στο στρες...

----------


## lawer

BOOM εισαι αστερι!ποσο χρονων εισαι;θελω να ξεφυγω οσο τιποτα απο αυτο!

----------


## anxious4ever

ειμαι 36 πλεον αλλα με μυαλο 20 χρονης!!χααχαχαχ!
χαλαρωσε κ απολαυσε το..αλλοι παιρνουν ναρκωτικα για να νιωσουν ετσι...κ μεις το χουμε τσαμπα!!ΑΧαχαχαχαχαχ!

----------


## lawer

κοπελα μου επειδη φαινεται να εχεις εμπειρια πανω στο θεμα..θελω να σε ρωτησω κατι! αυτο που με φοβιζει πολυ ειναι οτι δεν προκειται θεωρω για σκετη αποπρ αλλα και ιδεοληψια με το εγω!δλδ τι ειναι εγω;ποιος ειμαι εγω κ τετοια..ερχονται ωρες που ειναι πολυ εντονο κ πραγματικα νιωθω ουι χανομαι τρελλαινομαι κ μετα λεω τι σκεφτομαι ρε μλκ ειναι δυνατον;;πως το βλεπεις;

----------


## anxious4ever

κοιτα...οσον αφορα αυτο που λες..πιθανοτατα ..εχεις φαει ενα κολλημα αν εσυ εισαι εσυ..
ειναι οντος ενα κολλημα, μια εμμονη,τι σημαινει εμμονη?μια σκεψη που εμμενει..επιμενει κ ζηταει απαντηση..κ οσο εσυ την σκεφτεσαι τοσο αγχωγνεσαι..
ολα αυτα ειναι ενα αγχωτικο μειγμα το οποιο βοηθαει στην συντηρηση της αποπραγματοποιησης..
σε διαβεβαιωνω με το χερι στην καρδια..επειδη παλευω με αυτα απο 17 χρονων..κ τωρα ειμια καλα..κ τα ξεπερασα..εντελως..
οτι ολα αυτα ειναι συνεπεια υπερβολικης πιεσης, στρες κ αγχους..υπαγονται στις αγχωδεις διαταραχες κ εχουν καλη προγνωση..
περνουν με αντικαταθλιπτικο κ ψυχοθεραπεια.
αν νιωθεις οτι εισαι ετοιμος να σκασεις μιλα με καποιον εκει..στον στρατο..δεν ειναι ντροπη..προεχει η υγεια κ οχι η μαμα πατριδα..
να πα να αυτοθει κ η μαμα πατριδα οταν εσυ νιωθεις τοσο σκατα.
θελει ομως χρονο ολο αυτο..κ το αντικαταθλιπτικο θελει χρονο κ οι αγχωδεις διαταρραχες..κ οι ΙΔΨ ..
δεν περνουν απο την μια μερα στην αλλη..σταδιακα θα βλεπεις βελτιωση.
ποσο καιρο παιρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικο?

----------


## lawer

κοιτα!για να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος τωρα ειμαι αρκετα καλα!!εως πολυ μπορω να πω!απλα ενω επερνα αντικαταθλ πριν απο ενα διμηνο ξαφνικα με επιασε!ε μου αυξησε ο γιατρος τη δοση και ειμαι καλα τωρα..απλα αναρωτιεμαι γιατι ενω επερνα αντικατθλ να το ξαναπαθω και γενικα οπως σου ειπα εχω μεγαλο φοβο για τρελα ψυχωση κτλ..μην τα πολυλογω!συνολο περνω αντικατθλ (zoloft)απο τα 20 και ειμαι στα 26!

----------


## anxious4ever

α οκ...ε τοτε για να εισαι καλα τωρα σημαινει οτι η δοση που επαιρνες τοτε δεν σε καλυπτε..
οσο για την τρελλοφοβια(ετσι την λεω εγω) ειναι χαρακτηριστικος φοβος των αγχωτικων..
κ το μονο που καταφερνεις ειναι απλα να φοβασαι..δεν τρελλαινεσαι ποτε κ δεν εχεις ποτε ψυχωση.
αν ειχες ψυχωσικο επεισοδιο θα επαιρνες αλλα φαρμακα κ οχι μονο ζολοφτ..ξεκολλα.
οποτε τι γκρινιαζεις??σε λιγο καιρο θα εισαι ακομα καλυτερα..

----------


## lawer

ΒΟΟΜ μου..θα καταλαβεις με 2 λογια!ειναι τοσο εντονο που φοβαμαι μηπως το πιστευω!ειναι σαν η ιδεα αυτη να με ταξιδευει..αλλα ξερω οτι ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΗ!και ακομα και αυτο το ειπα στο γιατρο!οτι δλδ φοβαμαι μηπως το πιστευω!αυτα...

----------


## anxious4ever

τι φοβασαι οτι πιστευεις?δεν καταλαβα...εξηγησε μου ακριβως γιατι δεν καταλαβα..τι? οτι εισαι τρελλος?

----------


## lawer

φοβαμαι το αισθημα αυτο!οταν το νιωθω ειμαι σαν ενα τπτ!σαν ενα φτερο στον ανεμο!σα να μην ειμαι εγω!κτλβνεις;;

----------


## anxious4ever

α ναι..καταλαβα..οκ..εγω φοβομουν οτι δεν θα επανελθω ποτε ξανα στο κανονικο..κ επισης φοβομουν υπερβολικα παρα πολυ την τρελλα..
οχι ομως οτι ειμαι φτερο στον ανεμο.
λογικο ..δεν γινεται να εχουμε ολοι τα ιδια συναισθηματα..κ τους ιδιους φοβους..
απλα θυμαμαι οτι ειχα χεστει πανω μου απο τον φοβο μου..απο ολο αυτο που μου συνεβαινε..μεχρι που το συνηθισα κ το απομυθοποιησα.
να θυμασαι οτι οση αξια δινεις σε κατι ..τοσο πιο μεγαλο γινεται...θεριευει.
γι αυτο βρες καποιες αλλες ασχολιες.

----------


## lawer

ακριβως αυτο φοβαμαι κοριτσι μ!την τρελα!οτι θα κλειστω σε κανα ψυχιατρειο και παπαλα! σου λεω τωρα ειμαι πολυ πολυ καλυτερα βεβαια!τοτε ομως..νομιζω οτι χειροτερο πραγμα απο τν αποπρ δν υπαρχει!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

αν ηταν να μας κλεινουν στο ψυχιατρειο για τις αγχωδεις διαταραχες κ αποπρ.τοτε θα ηταν μεσα το μισο ελληνικο εθνος!!!!αχαχα!
ασε το αμερικανικο!! γι αυτο τι να πουμε?αυτα ειναι μικροπροβληματα που ναι μεν ταλαιπωρουν αλλα ξεπερνιουνται με επιτυχια..

----------


## lawer

ηδη ειμαι καλυτερα!!σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την στηριξη!α να σ πω κιολας οτι επερνα zoloft των 100 και τωρα τα εκανε ο γιατρος 175mg!

----------


## anxious4ever

e ok..οτι πει ο γιατρος σου..!! παντα θα τον ακους!
κ δεν θα κανεις ποτε τιποτα απο μονος σου.
εγω παιρνω ladose για καταθλιψη κ υπερβολικο στρες κ η δοση μου ειναι αλλη , εφοσον το φαρμακο ειναι αλλο..οποτε δεν ξερω για το ζολοφτ.

----------


## lawer

BOOM καλημερα! συνεχιζω κανονικα την αγωγη! ενταξει ειμαι αρκετ καλα! αλλα ακομη δεν ειδα την τελειοτητα κ με ανησυχει αυτο!

----------


## anxious4ever

καλησπερα! τωρα το ειδα!
τι τελειοτητα?τι περιμενεις?
ειναι κανεις τελειος?
προσπαθησε μαζι με την θεραπεια σου να σκεφτεσαι κιολας οτι πρεπει να αλλαξεις κ καποιες πεποιθησεις...πρεπει να το δουλεψεις λιγο πραγματικα..ποτε δεν θα γινεις τελειος..κ ποτε κανενας δεν ειναι τελειος..κ σιγουρα θελει χρονο ολο αυτο που περνας..οποτε ας μεινουμε στο οτι εισαι καλυτερα..χεχεχε..αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο κ ειναι μια προοδος!! οποτε πες κ ενα ευχαριστω στον εαυτο σου που τα παει καλα.

----------

